# October Meeting On 22/10 Not The Usual Last Friday Of Month



## Korev (21/10/10)

Reminder - due to ANHC the meeting this month is tomorrow Friday 22/10 

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Korev (22/10/10)

bump 17:00 today 

P1


----------

